# dingo distortion



## saimonax (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi,

i have the old pcb, the Rottweiler one, and few weeks ago somebody talk to me about a trouble on the pcb, who need a bridge.
what was it ? my thread seems to disappear !
thanks
(because i actually have trouble right now !)


----------



## Robert (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## saimonax (Mar 27, 2019)

It works !! Thanx boss


----------

